# Can someone please home the Egyptian Mau on Gumtree *please* *please* *please*



## Meowy Catkin (12 May 2019)

I can't have another cat and of course my Dad shows me that there is a smoke coloured Egyptian Mau on Gumtree that needs a home. I wish that I could have her but it's just not possible as I think that our lovely moggy would leave home (he's already fuming about the black feral cat that visits). 

My lovely Kasper is a Mau and he is the sweetest boy. Nervous of people that he doesn't know, but a devoted companion to those that he lives with. It sounds like this little cat has the same temperament.

I thought I'd post just in case someone is looking for a cat.  https://www.gumtree.com/p/cats/lovely-egyptian-mau/1337165809


----------



## Rumtytum (12 May 2019)

Sorry canâ€™t help as we live abroad for 6 months of the year but she does look the sweetest little thing


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 May 2019)

Thanks for looking, commenting and bumping the thread.  Hopefully she'll get a good home soon.


----------



## Rosemary28 (13 May 2019)

She looks lovely, but I think my girls would have a hissy fit (literally) if I brought another cat home, never mind OH. Hope she finds a nice home.


----------



## WandaMare (13 May 2019)

She looks a very sweet little thing. I've acquired a kitten recently and already have another cat so sadly can't bring home another one. Can't imagine she'll struggle to find a nice home soon though, i'm sure any one looking would snap her up.


----------

